
nnn v1.3 – The missing terminal file browser for X - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/nnn/releases/tag/v1.3
======
apjana
### What's in?

\- Show directories in custom color (default: enabled in blue)

\- Option `-e` to use exiftool instead of mediainfo

\- Fixed #34: nftw(3) broken with too many open descriptors

\- More concise help screen

Homepage: [https://github.com/jarun/nnn](https://github.com/jarun/nnn)

Features:
[https://github.com/jarun/nnn#features](https://github.com/jarun/nnn#features)

